

Monte Carlo method, calculating π - StylifyYourBlog
http://maciejczyzewski.me/2015/01/10/monte-carlo-method-calculating-pi.html

======
anonova
This is a pretty neat way to estimate pi. Rust uses this example in its
std::rand documentation: [http://doc.rust-lang.org/std/rand/#monte-carlo-
estimation-of...](http://doc.rust-lang.org/std/rand/#monte-carlo-estimation-
of-π)

------
compsciphd
This was an interview Q on my Google interview. hated it (I ended up using
Riemann sums)

~~~
valdiorn
Curious, why did you hate it? (I use this as an interview question myself)

